# Embossed Pepsi Bottle



## bottlerocket (Sep 27, 2013)

This bottle was dug up and looks a little rough.
 A few questions.
 On the bottom there is 
 DES. PAT. 120.277
 16A51
 3 (Owens Illinois logo)
 Duraglas
 G-958
 10
 What is the age?
 Being the condition of it, is it still collectable?
 Looking at the picture, what grade would you give it?
 Does it have any value to a collector?
 You can be honest, I can take it.
 Thanks


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2013)

These are abundant, it's a recycling candidate, I'm guessing the age is 1951


----------



## jblaylock (Sep 27, 2013)

What city is on the back?


----------



## Eric (Sep 27, 2013)

Clean it and keep it... I wouldn't recycle one that old... Single dot early 50s - date on the bottom (1951?)..
 nice little find... not worth much but worth sitting in a case by a old cooler![]


----------



## grime5 (Sep 27, 2013)

looks like a red/white/blue pepsi.if so cant be a 51 but my eyes aren't that great.later greg


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 27, 2013)

I need to carefully clean up the back to see the city. Are some cities rare?


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh which brings up another question. How can you clean up the painted labels on these without damaging them?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 28, 2013)

br ~

 Starting on *Page 273* of this Bill Lockhart pdf article there are some specific details about Pepsi Cola bottles. Check it out.

 Bob

  http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/epchap7c.pdf


----------



## RCO (Sep 28, 2013)

I've found a few of those over the years , actually losing count of how many . they seem to be around and not that hard to find compared to other bottles . still a neat find though as it is from the 50's and has some colour left . a lot of the ones I find have no label left or no colour


----------



## jblaylock (Sep 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlerocket
> 
> 
> I need to carefully clean up the back to see the city. Are some cities rare?


 
 Sure, just like any other kind of bottle, the less amount of time it was bottled in that location the more rare. 

 But you're really getting into a more specific types of collector, like me. I will pay much more for a Pepsi bottle from Kentucky but really don't buy any from other locations. So some cities are more rare and value is really in the collector.


----------



## mindmaster (Oct 1, 2013)

Just a little info to note. This is a single dot red white and blue label Pepsi. This is not a very common bottle to find. The Single dot Pepsis are more often found only in the red and white labels. There are a lot less Red White and blue single dot bottle found. Due to the condition it would not be very valuable. If you find the bar keepers friend powder and use it lightly you may be able to clean some of the stain off of the bottle. Just be careful ,it could take the label off ..  Just a little bit of info...Ralph


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mindmaster
> 
> Just a little info to note. This is a single dot red white and blue label Pepsi. This is not a very common bottle to find. The Single dot Pepsis are more often found only in the red and white labels. There are a lot less Red White and blue single dot bottle found. Due to the condition it would not be very valuable. If you find the bar keepers friend powder and use it lightly you may be able to clean some of the stain off of the bottle. Just be careful ,it could take the label off ..  Just a little bit of info...Ralph


 
 Good eye, I completely overlooked that. For sure the single for RW&B are more rare.


----------

